# Wedding Dance



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Normally im not a big one for posting things like this, but...This is THE most original thing i have seen in a long time. This couple will have others copying them for years to come.

Make sure you watch it all the way its hilarious and I know you will love it.

http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1030697/weding_party_dance.swf
Weding Party Dance - Watch the best video clips here


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that was amazing! I would love to do the same thing I loved like all those songs haha and I dance to them all the time!(Spare time is plentiful)

Thanks for the video that rocked!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LMAO! They copied the "Evolution of Dance" comedy routine of Judson Laipply! I love it!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

That took some serious practice! Thanks for sharing T.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

almost makes me want to get married all over again - - - - NOT!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty good..
there a few good ones like that out there.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm soooo going to do that at my wedding! o wait i gotta get engaged first hahahahahaha That was great T! thanx for sharing


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That was great


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT is a seriously fun couple. Thanks for sharing T!!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Evolution of the first dance!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was great! thanks for posting!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that is sooooo awesome!!!! I would so do that!!!!! lol


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive seen that one a few times, I love it, almost makes me cry.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

If you go to youtube and type in first wedding dance alot of these come up. Very unique and creative and alot of fun. I wish Kenny and I had thought to do something like this when we got married. There's even one on there that got their entire bridal party involved and danced to "Thriller"


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> If you go to youtube and type in first wedding dance alot of these come up. Very unique and creative and alot of fun. I wish Kenny and I had thought to do something like this when we got married. There's even one on there that got their entire bridal party involved and danced to "Thriller"


LOL nice.

I always thought it would be cool to dress up in full colonial outfits and dance some fancy waltz or something like that.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That big boy tore it up. I was laughing the whole time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

ROTFLMAO That was great.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate to see a bride upstaged on her wedding day, but I couldn't keep my eyes off that dude! That was amazing...


----------

